# What am i making



## skoomaman (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay everyone that has an electric grinder collects the crystals, Imo hippie crack is the best. 
now if i clean out my grinder and on a piece of paper and clump all the crystal together and press it between hard objects and using pliers to press it multiple times(keep folding the flat piece back up and repeating)  what am i making?

is this an end result/can i make it better?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2010)

skoomaman said:
			
		

> Okay everyone that has an electric grinder collects the crystals, Imo hippie crack is the best.
> now if i clean out my grinder and on a piece of paper and clump all the crystal together and press it between hard objects and using pliers to press it multiple times(keep folding the flat piece back up and repeating)  what am i making?
> 
> is this an end result/can i make it better?



That is hash--please do not call it crack (a horrible drug that ruins many many lives)


----------



## skoomaman (Feb 28, 2010)

thats just what we sometimes say to make jokes about collected amounts of crystals

i am by no means calling THC crack/cocaine


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 1, 2010)

THG - isn't that "pressed kif" ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> THG - isn't that "pressed kif" ?



Yeah, hash.


----------



## emuman (Mar 1, 2010)

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> THG - isn't that "pressed kif" ?





			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, hash.



kief = loose, unpressed trichomes
  hash = pressed trichomes


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 1, 2010)

now that thats cleared up i was interested more in the method. now can i take the pressed kief, wrap it and put it in the oven. then press  it more? at what temp as not to burn it


----------



## emuman (Mar 1, 2010)

skoomaman said:
			
		

> now that thats cleared up i was interested more in the method. now can i take the pressed kief, wrap it and put it in the oven. then press  it more? at what temp as not to burn it



I seen this video a while back where it was wrapped in cellophane, then wrapped in paper, then wet down, then baked, this process was repeated a number of times
just google "how to make hash videos" and you will find it


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 2, 2010)

dude....get some bubble bags...you'll not get purer.  (is that a word?)


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 2, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> dude....get some bubble bags...you'll not get purer.  (is that a word?)



Lol... sorry LF purer is not a word but i'll believe you when you say the bubble bags create the most pure hash out of everything. Those will absolutely be purchased when I have money again.


----------



## skoomaman (Mar 2, 2010)

ya i would buy them if i had spare $$ but the cellophane and paper process is what i was going to use


----------



## Killuminati420 (Mar 3, 2010)

puting the kif in sometype of baggie, triple wrap in newspaper, throw it in the over on like 150 for 10 mins, take it out and roll over it with something heavy and round while applying hella pressure. might make it better...bubblebags are pretty cheap on ebay...eace:


----------

